# [SOLVED] Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp



## MurkCity (Mar 15, 2008)

I went to the defrag in accessories>>in system tools 

an i click on analyze an it say defrag can start...plz help

give me info on how i can solve the problem...o yea in a few other things....i went to run an tried dat CHKDSK /r....it checked at the restart but the problem still is not solve.........the defrag still doesnt work


----------



## beamer5253 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*

be more specific - tell us everything the error message says, if check disk found anything, stuff like that


----------



## MurkCity (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*

I think i explained it wrong to you...let me see i got to the start menu then i to to all programs then accessories then system tools den Disk Defragmenter...after that when it opens i click analyze an this is the error that pops up *"Disk Defragmenter Could Not Start"*

thats the only thing it said

an when i ran the CHKDSK it check all the areas an it says nothings wrong...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*

Defrag needs at least 15% free space to run.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*

Hi MurkCity and welcome to TSF !

Which drive are you trying to defrag ? (system drive, usb drive, ...?) As Koala said, check that there's enough free space on it.

Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Go to the applications section and search for the winlogon entry (in the source column, click on it to sort the items alphabetically) that corresponds to when you ran chkdsk /R. Double-click that entry and you'll find the scan's results there, click the third button on the right (this copies the info in the memory) then right-click => paste it here.

Make sure you're logged as an admin and there are no other users running tasks in the background when you try to run defrag. 

Repeatedly press F8 when the comptuter starts, choose safe mode in the menu that will appear, log as the administrator and run defrag in safe mode.

If that didn't work then go to start => run, type *fsutil dirty query c:* and tell us about the result (provided you're trying to defrag the volume c).

Edit : What are the page file settings for that volume ? Right-click my computer => properties => advanced => settings under performances => advanced => change (at the very bottom).

if you've ever installed some third party disk defragmenting utility (diskeeper, perfectdisk, ...) then check this link.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*

Murkcity:
To Start defraging Click Defragment rather than Analyse .


----------



## MurkCity (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*



justpassingby said:


> Hi MurkCity and welcome to TSF !
> 
> Which drive are you trying to defrag ? (system drive, usb drive, ...?) As Koala said, check that there's enough free space on it.
> 
> ...


Okay,...Heres The Results To The chkdsk scan

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Winlogon
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date: 3/15/2008
Time: 5:55:39 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	BLACKMASKENT
Description:
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
Cleaning up 23 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 23 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 23 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.

74927159 KB total disk space.
39908296 KB in 104897 files.
59704 KB in 9740 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
192863 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
34766296 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
18731789 total allocation units on disk.
8691574 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
30 e0 01 00 d3 bf 01 00 11 a9 02 00 00 00 00 00 0...............
88 9a 01 00 01 00 00 00 78 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........x.......
0e db cb 04 00 00 00 00 86 0c 66 d9 00 00 00 00 ..........f.....
2e 1e 1e 09 00 00 00 00 22 73 34 2d 04 00 00 00 ........"s4-....
52 95 a7 fb 01 00 00 00 7c df 76 17 07 00 00 00 R.......|.v.....
99 9e 36 00 00 00 00 00 b8 39 07 00 c1 99 01 00 ..6......9......
00 00 00 00 00 20 cf 83 09 00 00 00 0c 26 00 00 ..... .......&..

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.


For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


An i tried defrag in safe mode still doesnt work....
Paging File Settings....For C:

Whats selected is No Paging File


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*



MurkCity said:


> Paging File Settings....For C:
> 
> Whats selected is No Paging File


This is the problem. Even if the page file is set on a separate physical drive for better performances you'll need to have a minimum page file on drive c or some programs will complain. I'd set it to 200-200MB (with a total page file of about 1.5-2GB depending on how much RAM you have and what programs you use).

Restart the computer and run defrag.


----------



## MurkCity (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*



hammer1 said:


> Murkcity:
> To Start defraging Click Defragment rather than Analyse .


justpassingby An Hammer1,...

Thanks for the advice, i never really thought of that i tried it an it worked like a charm,but may i say i tried just doing that before an it just showed the error. the chkdsk scan might have fixed it.but i wouldn't know im only 16 but thanks...

I still wonder what caused the problem an why it wont analyze first?

Thanks every one else to...i like how quick ppl respond i wont hesitate next time i have a question to ask...

Thanks Again 
Best Regards,
MurkCity

an on the paging subject do i click the set button next to it or do i check the bubble an type in the to numbers 200-200mb


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Disk Defrag Not Working On Xp*

Select drive c, click the custom size checkbox and set the minimum and maximum values to 200 then click set.

There were errors on the drive before you ran chkdsk, which is probably why defrag wasn't working before (it won't run on a "dirty" drive). Usually defrag won't work either if there's no page file on drive c:.

And as Hammer said, you need to click the defrag button after clicking analyze to actually start the defrag process.


----------



## MurkCity (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks again i did


----------

